# How often should a pup be washed



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Was just wondering how often should a pup be washed. Daisy is approaching four months we have had her since she was 12 weeks and been washing her every 2-3 weeks is this too much? 

Also can anyone tell me what are the best products to use on a puppy. I've been using magic coat tearless puppy shampoo and conditioner hoping this is ok.I only use a small bit of it and use a bit every day diluted on a face cloth for her tear stains. 

Also how on earth do people manage to get their dogs not to claw their way out of the sink I don't even use the tap just glass of water to rinse and as for the hairdrier well that's even worse I give her loads of praise and treats but nothing seems to calm her down.

Lots of questions I know but some tips would be great


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

A lot of people on here use Johnson's baby shampoo for face washing and they get baths once a week, which is what I'm planning on doing with Sophie, but she's only been home a day, so I can't tell you quite how I do it yet


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Sophie looks adorable!! Just like Daisy before her little growth spurt in past few weeks!!oh that's good Daisy manages to get dirty a lot it's hard to keep her clean in a country that rains a lot!! Was worried as the guy in the pet shop said that washing more than every fortnight would dry her skin but I don't think she likes being unwashed either no matter how much she protests during being washed as she prances about the place and goes around everyone in the house showing off!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> A lot of people on here use Johnson's baby shampoo for face washing and they get baths once a week, which is what I'm planning on doing with Sophie, but she's only been home a day, so I can't tell you quite how I do it yet


Please don't use Johnson's Baby shampoo. It is actually very harsh since it was formulated to remove cradle cap from infants. It will really dry Sophie's coat out.

For a tearless face shampoo, I love Spa Lavish, Absolutely Natural, and Pure Puppy. 

Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub (8 oz)

Shampoo - Animal Friends Manufacturing

True Blue™ Pure and Sure Puppy Shampoo | Revival Animal Health


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Please don't use Johnson's Baby shampoo. It is actually very harsh since it was formulated to remove cradle cap from infants. It will really dry Sophie's coat out.
> 
> For a tearless face shampoo, I love Spa Lavish, Absolutely Natural, and Pure Puppy.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was actually gonna pick some up tonight, but now I won't, I'll just use her tearless puppy shampoo and dialute it


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We got really lucky with Gustave because his breeder gave him a bath very often so he was used to it. 

The only thing he hates is his face being washed but he is getting better about it now. I would start doing it more often. Also, persistence is key. Be gentle but still in control and give the best treat ever after baths. Gustave knows he gets hot dog (only) after bath and I think that helps.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Mark thanks will these sites post to uk/Ireland?


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry meant marj predictive text!!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh that's good I give lots of praise have done treats for potty training so maybe giving more treats is what is needed. I was afraid to wash her after being told it would dry out skin.shes getting better at being brushed she has her own brush that she chews on for that it's just the bathing and drying.are there dog friendly hairdriers?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow someone else from Ireland! 

I wash Milo every week and dry him on a very low heat with my own hairdryer. 
I use spa lavish facial scrub on his face - but I condition well afterwards as I find it can dry out his hair.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with Marj about how harsh and drying Johnson & Johnson shampoo is. In fact, I don't know anyone on SM that uses it. And, even though it is marketed as being gentle and tearless, it really burns in the eyes and is loaded with chemicals!

A lot of us bathe our Maltese weekly. I used to do that, but I now do it about every 2 weeks if they aren't outside much. My husband started helping with brushing them out (he now does all of London's brushing and I do Preston) every few days because I was getting so irritated doing 100% of their grooming by myself (I even do their haircuts & nails myself) and that allows me to go another week between baths. 2 weeks is really stretching it for me though...they definitely would look prettier with their weekly baths again.  London is almost 6 and Preston is 4 1/2 so that is a lot of weekly bathing & monthly haircuts and Mommy is much happier having help with brushing!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hehe Orla we must be few and far between on this forum!! Can you get it in pet shops here? Just harder to find products I think here that's why I came on the forum.how old is milo?he looks lovely and white daisy findi it difficult to keep herself clean as she loves leaves and you know what our weather is like she usually ends up in our back field soaked to bits in a pile of leaves!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww Lisa I can only imagine!!! Having to bath and brush daisy is enough never mind two!! We are doing a lot of Daisy's grooming her nails and hair between pads etc.tried using more treats by the way 1 treat does her whole day we break it up into tiny bits. I gave her bigger bits to keep her occupied and worked a bit but didn't work with hair drier at all even though it was on cool and I put my hand between the air and daisy didn't seem to work she was like a scalded cat clawing her way up me and down my back!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

WeeGrace said:


> Hehe Orla we must be few and far between on this forum!! Can you get it in pet shops here? Just harder to find products I think here that's why I came on the forum.how old is milo?he looks lovely and white daisy findi it difficult to keep herself clean as she loves leaves and you know what our weather is like she usually ends up in our back field soaked to bits in a pile of leaves!!


You won't find many more Irish people on here! :thumbsup:

I got a good few bottles of it on ebay like 3 years ago - a little goes a long way with spa lavish! 

Here's some - Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial Scrub for Dogs | eBay

There's a huge discount on shipping for more than 1 bottle.

Milo is 3 and a half now. Keeping him clean is such a pain because of all the rain and mud!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I bathe daily or every other day - Gus has environmental allergies and a bath is the only way to keep him from getting rashes.

Tiny puppies get dirty quick, too.... little dust mops LOL They are so close to the ground! So I just found it easiest to bathe them at least every other day....

We use the Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial for their face once a week.

But for daily baths we use natural herbal shampoos that are soap and chemical free. They have essential oils...

Once a month I do a coconut oil conditioning treating - comb coconut oil into their hair and let it sit for 30 minutes (I give them KONGS in the bathroom).... then we shampoo it out... leaves them so soft.

Oh - and we use an ultra quiet hair dryer on the coolest setting. There are special hair dryers for dogs.... But this one works well for us...


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Tori must look out for a quiet one maybe that's the problem!!! You all seem to use Same product for face so will invest in that!! I know if there is anything dirty on the ground you can be sure daisy is in the middle of it!!! 

Orla see you have two other dogs are they Maltese too? Hehe I'm not sure Ireland is the best country for white Maltese I think I'll have to invest in a coat for her!!! Do you have coat for your dogs? If so where did you get them?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My other dogs are pomeranian mixes. 
Milo has a coat but it's only to keep him warm, not clean. 
I get pretty much everything for Milo online.

Where did you get Daisy from?


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

From near Carlow we saw her mum dad and aunt so was great. She has lovely temperament her mums non barking and her dads outgoing friendly personality. we had a bit of a drive saying I'm from CO.Down!!! She did so well on her first car journey whimpers a bit now when we start but then settles.what about you where did you get Milo? I know Ireland just not up there yet in the whole dog clothing thing!! The vets told me to get a coat but don't really like theirs they aren't very girl!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I got Milo from a breeder in Scotland 

There's always some cute coats on ebay.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I was considering this but thankfully someone I knew knew a breader so was great as I haven't been well and can't really travel too far and didn't fancy getting a dog without seeing its parents etc. mind you I'm not sure it would have mattered because as soon as I saw daisy I fell in love hehe. Thinkbits hard not too!! Yeah think I'm going to have to do that too!! Did you go over to Scotland to see milo? He is lovely!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The day I went to collect him was the first time I saw him and his mom - but I had received lot's of pictures and video's from his breeder


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I also use spa lavish and managed to find a website that stocked it and sent to the uk i cant remember it off the top of my head but found it through searching google!

As for body i use earthbath mango tango its all organic and smells amazing! My groomer uees it i buy it from her but you can get it on amazon!

We bath every 7-10 days if we go on a muddy walk we do leg washing :w00t:i too was worried about bathing too much but maizy doesnt get dryed out just make sure you buy a conditioning shampoo whitening ones are really dry!

Its difficult to get good products/food in the uk/ireland ebay is great :chili:

Oh and Maizy still to this day HATES having her face washed she is fine with her body but face is a different story!!!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I know I'm discovering this over the past month!!! The shampoo I got is for puppy's and conditioner is a detangaler but to be honest I think her hair is becoming dry and it's harder to brush!! Will google tomorrow when it's not so late. Zi don't like the thought of whitening shampoos and will leave this for the once in awhile I'll get her groomed. Just all the pet shops have same shampoo etc and is annoying me I think a browsing of the Internet needs to be done!! Shes getting all her back teeth and her little face is getting bit stained so a face scrub would be good anything that won't dry her out .


----------

